# mouse first aid kit ect.



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi, just wondered what everyone has in there first aid kit and any extra bits (so i get some more ideas of what i still need to get)

at the mo i have:
*bob martin* antiseptic skin ointment
*johnson's* vit-min drops
*johnson's* insecticidal spray
*beaphar* anti-parasite spot on (for worming)

what else do i need


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Very small veterinary syringes with small gauge needles. Some powdered antibiotics would be good, they last a long time. Q-tips, toilet paper, olive oil!


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

can i please ask what i need them for as im lost lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Syringes in case you have to aspirate a cyst or something, or test to see if a mass is cancer. Olive oil you can feed to a mouse if they are constipated. Q-tips have all kinds of uses, from cleaning wounds or cleaning messy eyes, to applying ointment. Toilet paper in case you need to wipe something up, pee, blood, anything. 

Antibiotics for respiratory infections, or other infections.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

ok thank you. what eye ointment can i get


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about eye ointment, but sometimes if a mouse gets something in their eye it will get goopy, or crusty, or infected, and cleaning it off with clean warm water and a q-tip is very effective!


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

ok, thanks again, if you think off anything else i might need please let me know, i want to bulid up a good set of stuff so im prepared for almost anything


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

eye drops,external parasite spray and fungal infection spray.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> Very small veterinary syringes with small gauge needles. Some powdered antibiotics would be good, they last a long time. Q-tips, toilet paper, olive oil!


What kinds of powdered antibiotics are you talking about?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have tetra cyclen and doxycyclen, I also have Ivomec for mixing into parasite spray, and various essential oils for sparingly careful useage!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are preparations of powdered antibiotics available in bird or fish areas of pet stores; you can get them through agricultural supply house as well, but those are in HUGE quanitites. The ones for birds and fish are usually an ounce or so of powder which will last a long time if kept in the fridge.

I keep antibiotic ointment with pain reliever for the meeces and for my self. I have a large mousery, and I do occasionally get perforated by one of the little buggers. Oh, yeah, bandaids. The ointment is good on crusty scabby wounds to keep them from drying and cracking. Hydrogen peroxide is good to have around to. I keep saline solution around; it's good for so many things from washing out wounds to rinsing eyes. Often an irritated looking eye can be relieved with a good rinsing with salt water or prepared eyewash.

I also stock generic Benadryl syrup to use for itchy meeces or for meeces with chronic respiratory problems. It's easy to use; I just paint it on their muzzle and they clean it off, thus ingesting it.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you. I dont know much about birds and fish, but I have a friend who owns a petstore, so I will try to ask her. It would be nice to have some medication at hand when they get something.


----------

